# DIGICAM Olympus C-725 - Mondaufnahmen



## Jotho (28. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab mir eine neue Olympus C-725 besorgt und auch sehr schöne Bilder geschossen. Doch leider traten die ersten Probleme bei Dunkelaufnahmen auf, die ich aber mit einem Blick ins Handbuch behoben habe. Doch bei Mondaufnahmen kommt erst recht eine Schwierigkeit. Entweder er belichtet zu hell, und die Verschlusszeit erhöht sich (Verwackeln), oder Es wird scharf aber sehr dunkel bis Schwarz. Leider hat sie keinen integrierten Nachtaufnahme Modus. Es ist natürlich möglich mit einem Stativ zu Fotog., aber ich will es bei Normalen Handschnappschüssen belassen. Ich will auch nicht für alles Geld ausgeben. Habt ihr Tips wie man am besten solche Fotos hinbekommt?

DATEN DER DIGICAM 

Danke im Vorraus
Jotho


----------



## ShadowMan (28. Juli 2004)

Hi du!

Wieso muss ein Stativ immer Geld kosten? Ich denke ein Tisch oder etwas ähnliches reicht für sowas auch aus. Dann die Kamera einfach mit etwas ausrichten (Bücher vielleicht etc.) und schon hast du unverwackelte Bilder 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Jotho (28. Juli 2004)

Oh, danke, daran hab ich garnicht gedacht *michfürblödhaltentu*. War so mit einer Lösung beschäftigt, dass ich an simple Dinge nicht gedacht habe


----------



## ShadowMan (29. Juli 2004)

Kein Problem! Auf solche Dinge komm ich selbst auch nie


----------

